# Naruto vs Inuyashaverse



## Orochibuto (Apr 16, 2014)

Naruto takes on Inuyashaverse. Can he solo?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 16, 2014)

Yes, he solos with even more ease than before


----------



## Alita (Apr 16, 2014)

Naruto rapes hard.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 16, 2014)

Why did you make this man c'mon!  He rapes.


----------



## Vicotex (Apr 16, 2014)

Frs splatter all over the verse


----------



## Whats_Out_The_ Bag (Apr 16, 2014)

Quick question OP..: Is this like all vs one? Or One on one?

If this is all on one then I'm trying to see how Naruto wins here.
Even with all of that greatness he's still not powerful enough to win, due to lack of hax. 

Lets look at it this way. 
How the hell is he killing Magatsuhi?
Also wouldn't it be hard as hell to kill Byakuya? ( It's not like he isn't going to put Naruto into an illusion) 
Then theres Naraku's mind controlling spider webs that can be sent from the sky. 
Oh and the miasma produced from Magatsuhi and Naraku.

Did I mention Sesshomaru's Bakusaiga or InuYasha's Meidou Zangetsuha. 

Surely you guys were referring to one on one  when he solos this verse.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Apr 16, 2014)

nardo kills everyone


----------



## Chad (Apr 16, 2014)

AnimeMasterZinc said:


> Quick question OP..: Is this like all vs one? Or One on one?
> 
> If this is all on one then I'm trying to see how Naruto wins here.
> Even with all of that greatness he's still not powerful enough to win, due to lack of hax.
> ...



I hope you're joking.


----------



## Whats_Out_The_ Bag (Apr 16, 2014)

Sorry Astral, but do you see the  JK at the end? Didn't think so.


----------



## trance (Apr 16, 2014)

I'm pretty sure Naruto rapes with ease.


----------



## Whats_Out_The_ Bag (Apr 16, 2014)

Please kids. Explain to me how Naruto kills the being with out a body, because I really want to know. 
Oh wait I should add a meme.


Also OP why not add more detail you pretty much threw a battle together. I would have thought someone who has been here for 4 years would have learned about: setting,rules,etc for battle forums. But I guess that was asking to much.


----------



## Tom Servo (Apr 16, 2014)

Even Naruto before his sage power up was in the teratons in DC....he kills everyone before they have a chance to close in


----------



## Whats_Out_The_ Bag (Apr 16, 2014)

Tom Servo said:


> Even Naruto before his sage power up was in the teratons in DC....he kills everyone before they have a chance to close in



The pure ignorants this site has subcome to. 

I'm guessing you haven't seen nor read InuYasha. 

Closing in? If he gets two feet from Naraku he's dead. 

He can't harm Magatsuhi, and yes he can pretty much fuck everyone up with speedblitz. If he doesn't do that right away he's fucked, with illusions and hax.


----------



## Chad (Apr 17, 2014)

Do you even know what a nuke is?

The fastest character in Inuyasha is Sesshomaru, but he's literally 143 times slower than KCM Naruto let alone current Naruto.

Miasma, Meido Zangetsuha, Bakusaiga and every other "hax" in Inuyasha isn't getting past BM cloak.

The only "hax" in Inuyasha that would even come close to being considered a threat to Nardo is Miroku's Wind Tunnel. But the chances of Naruto actually getting sucked into that is 0% due to massive speed and precog advantage.


----------



## shade0180 (Apr 17, 2014)

....seriously what hax are you even talking about? and explain how they work.  I'm pretty sure there was a thread about how unhax those Inuyasha hax except for 1 compared to real hax we normally see here..


----------



## Whats_Out_The_ Bag (Apr 17, 2014)

Astral said:


> Do you even know what a nuke is?
> 
> The fastest character in Inuyasha is Sesshomaru, but he's literally 143 times slower than KCM Naruto let alone current Naruto.



That's nice and all, but guessing you haven't been on the Naruto Forums that long. As you would have known that characters like Naraku and Magatsuhi never needed to have get speed to take out groups of characters. 


> Miasma, Meido Zangetsuha, Bakusaiga and every other "hax" in Inuyasha isn't getting past BM cloak.



Please show me a scan of BM being capable of tanking a "Black hole type dimensional slider" 
Here's some scans for the road.

*Spoiler*: __ 




Sesshomaru's Meido Zangetsuha (sucking up part of a mountain)







Now we have this attack in blade form...

*Spoiler*: __ 











So how is that not getting pasted BM again?


> The only "hax" in Inuyasha that would even come close to being considered a threat to Nardo is Miroku's Wind Tunnel.
> But the chances of Naruto actually getting sucked into that is 0% due to massive speed and precog advantage.



Yeah that too, but what about Bakusaiga (Nullifying regeneration and destroying anything it touches continuously), Meidou Zangetsuha( sucks up not only the body, but it's soul too), Byakuya's Illusions ( Think about Aizen on this one I know you kids these days know about him),Magatsuhi (Body possession, sealing powers with a glance), Naraku and that hax'd Jewel of foul souls ( the jewel with the power of fuck shit up)





shade0180 said:


> ....seriously what hax are you even talking about? and explain how they work.  I'm pretty sure there was a thread about how unhax those Inuyasha hax except for 1 compared to real hax we normally see here..



I shouldn't need to explain something as basic as an attack that's apart from a series. If you're so ignorant about an anime series or manga, then why even enter. Why simply jump in and join the other ignorant people on an argument  that they clearly don't know shit about.  Hell kid above you here thinks BM Naruto can tank Meidou Zangetsuha , please people get real.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Apr 17, 2014)

Well, the guy is right.
Naruto won't be able to kill magatsuhi. 

Also, inuyasha has plenty hax.
Easiest that comes to mind is naraku's mind control. 
He can put curses too.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 17, 2014)

Lol Zenath are you for real?


----------



## LazyWaka (Apr 17, 2014)

Naruto would casually solo were it not for Magatsuhi. Sadly Naruto still has no ways of dealing with an intangible soul based character.

As for the other "hax"

With his obscene speed advantage and apparently auto dodge sensing abilities now, Meidou will never hit, and hell, if we wanted to look into it, one could argue it can be overpowered seeing as Inuyasha almost did it when flooding it with his energy (and would have succeeded if not for the interference)

Sesshomaru's Bakusaiga can handily be over powered or blocked with the Onymouton spheres

Mirokus wind tunnel is limited to pulling in the strongest thing it's shown to, which isn't exactly impressive

Obito was able to quickly shake off mindfuck, Naruto should be able to as well seeing as he doesn't really posses anything unique over Naruto that suggests he's better at it

Illusions are of little problem considering Naruto's sensing abilities

Miasma is never going to get close enough to him to do anything

So yeah, everyone aside from Magatsuhi gets boned almost instantly.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Apr 17, 2014)

LazyWaka said:


> Naruto would casually solo were it not for Magatsuhi. Sadly Naruto still has no ways of dealing with an intangible soul based character.
> 
> As for the other "hax"
> 
> ...



Nope. 

Also, gtfo "lurker". 
You clearly don't know what you are talking about.


Also, turrible thread.
Negged.


----------



## Chad (Apr 17, 2014)

> That's nice and all, but guessing you haven't been on the Naruto Forums that long. As you would have known that characters like Naraku and Magatsuhi never needed to have get speed to take out groups of characters.



That's relevant to my post how? :ignoramus



> Please show me a scan of BM being capable of tanking a "Black hole type dimensional slider"



Meido Zasdnaksjdnakjsndk is only certain victory once it touches the desired target. BM cloak is separate from the main body of Naruto. If the cloak gets hit by the meido, the main body of Naruto can vastly flash shunshin out before his main body gets sent to the underworld. Unless you can show me a scan where the suction speed of the meido surpasses BM flash. (which you can't)

Can you even properly scale those "mountains"? They look like small hills to me.



> Bakusaiga



If Bakusaiga hits the cloak, Naruto takes the cloak off before it reaches himself. 



> Byakuya's Illusions



>Arguing illusions work on Naruto





> sealing powers



Scans pl0x

Honestly all your arguments are quite irrelevant considering no one in Inuyasha verse can even follow Naruto's movements with their eyes.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Apr 17, 2014)

Astral, inu yasha himself was sealed for dozens of years at BoS, lolscans.


----------



## Chad (Apr 17, 2014)

Is Magatsuhi's body intangible like Obito level intangible?


----------



## Lurko (Apr 17, 2014)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> Nope.
> 
> Also, gtfo "lurker".
> You clearly don't know what you are talking about.
> ...



I see your mad zenath,  it must be because you look like a faq.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Apr 17, 2014)

He's an actual incorporeal being.
Not just phasing to another dimension.


----------



## Chad (Apr 17, 2014)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> Astral, inu yasha himself was sealed for dozens of years at BoS, lolscans.



I thought that was Kikyo


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Apr 17, 2014)

>uses gabe
>"mad"
How can someone be this stooopid.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 17, 2014)

Lol Zenath has to resort to negging lololol.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Apr 17, 2014)

Astral said:


> I thought that was Kikyo



Well, i was just answering the quote that there are sealing powers present in IY verse.


----------



## Imagine (Apr 17, 2014)

Fluttershy said:


> AMAK


^ 

**


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Apr 17, 2014)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Lol Zenath has to resort to negging lololol.


----------



## LazyWaka (Apr 17, 2014)

Astral said:


> Is Magatsuhi's body intangible like Obito level intangible?



He's an incorporeal soul.



ZenithXAbyss said:


> Nope.



And by nope you mean yep.


----------



## Chad (Apr 17, 2014)

> incorporeal being



IIRC the final scenes with Magatsuhi had him physically wounding Sesshomaru with his tentacles. But if he truly doesn't have a physical body, he can still hear right? That means Nardo summons Fukasaku and Shima and traps him in lawlgenjutsu. 

Plus (somehow) people in the Naruto mango is now able to enter peoples minds and transfer powers. What happens when Naruto transfers nature energy into Magatsuhi?  (he turns to stone )

And Nardo probably has onmyoudon now, so that could play a role.

plus Naruto recently says that with his new power up, he "can do anything".


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Apr 17, 2014)

> And by nope you mean yep.


----------



## shade0180 (Apr 17, 2014)

>Inuyasha
>mountain level

Are we back in 2012? 

Those mountain feat got shotdown a while ago. 

That miasma corroded the mountain.... which we can't calc, and is not counted as done instantly as it isn't instant... 

Inuyasha fuck up only the front part of a mountain monster which still didn't count as a mountain.... 



seriously


----------



## Tom Servo (Apr 17, 2014)

what is going on in this thread?


----------



## shade0180 (Apr 17, 2014)

fagget level wanking..


----------



## Tom Servo (Apr 17, 2014)




----------



## Lurko (Apr 17, 2014)

Tom Servo said:


> what is going on in this thread?


Zenath wanking Inuyasha because he hates the Naruto verse nothing new.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 17, 2014)

What is zenath's favorite manga in tge hst?


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Apr 17, 2014)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Zenath wanking Inuyasha because he hates the Naruto verse nothing new.



You are a fucking idiot.
Even waka knows narushit won't be able to solo inuyasha verse.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Apr 17, 2014)

Obviously.


----------



## LazyWaka (Apr 17, 2014)

Almost Soloing=/=Soloing, flutter.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Apr 17, 2014)

Bleach >=< OP > FT > Naruto.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 17, 2014)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> You are a fucking idiot.
> Even waka knows narushit won't be able seriously inuyasha verse.



Your the fucking idiot, how is anyone in the Inuyasha verse goona see him let alone beat him seriously stop being so butthurt.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 17, 2014)

Fluttershy said:


> semantics, Waka
> 
> 
> isn't *Mavis* a spirit like the Maga guy ?
> ...



You forgot about the death god.


----------



## LazyWaka (Apr 17, 2014)

Fluttershy said:


> semantics, Waka
> 
> 
> isn't *Mavis* a spirit like the Maga guy ?
> ...



It would really only apply to people who can actually fight. Mavis, spirit RS and sons are kinda incapable of doing that on their own.

Also, Rinnegan generally grants some form of soulfuck (human realm, hell realm, Gedou mazou soul sucking dragons etc.)


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Apr 17, 2014)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Your the fucking idiot, how is anyone in the Inuyasha verse goona see him let alone beat him seriously stop being so butthurt.



This is why you are a fucking idiot, and should stay out of threads.
It doesn't matter if no one can see him.
If he can't put everyone down, then he can't solo.

Just go back to lurking, m8.


----------



## Chad (Apr 17, 2014)

Depends if Mad Jew can use COAT.

He most likely can with the whole Kaguya power up. 

With COAT Madz has reality warping on a Jupiter scale.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 17, 2014)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> This is why you are a fucking idiot, and should stay out of threads.
> It doesn't matter if no one can see him.
> If he can't put everyone down, then he can't solo.
> 
> Just go back to lurking, m8.



Nope when the whole Inuyasha verse is dead and only one ghost is around and can't do shit then the verse is defeated get the fuck over it, why do you always downplay the Naruto verse?


----------



## Lurko (Apr 17, 2014)

Fuck I just accidentally repped that cunt Zenath FUCK.


----------



## Chad (Apr 17, 2014)

Honestly, Madara's jin feats compared to Juubito is shit. (most likely because he's been screwing around). But he literally has not shown anything that can even get past Fairy Sphere. Hell, Obito on the verge of death tanked Madz's lolmach24kexatonlol Godoudamas. And his black shield gets pierced through by Gai's bare hands, when Juubito's shield can tank 4 simultaneous BB's that are well above 7 et.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 17, 2014)

Astral said:


> Honestly, Madara's jin feats compared to Juubito is shit. (most likely because he's been screwing around). But he literally has not shown anything that can even get past Fairy Sphere. Hell, Obito on the verge of death tanked Madz's lolmach24kexatonlol Godoudamas. And his black shield gets pierced through by Gai's bare hands, when Juubito's shield can tank 4 simultaneous BB's that are well above 7 et.



Kishi felt like rushing that part Imo, he's goona show off current Madara.


----------



## Chad (Apr 17, 2014)

Fluttershy said:


> Astral, it's time to stop posting



Zenath x Pony OTP feelz 

OT: Nardo solos


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Apr 17, 2014)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Nope when the whole Inuyasha verse is dead and only one ghost is around and can't do shit then the verse is defeated get the fuck over it, why do you always downplay the Naruto verse?



Define "solo".
Christ, what a troglodyte.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Apr 17, 2014)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Fuck I just accidentally repped that cunt Zenath FUCK.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Apr 17, 2014)

> Naruto vs Inuyashaverse	04-17-2014 02:58 PM	Former Obd Lurker.	seriously I haven't negged in like a year but you deserve every fucking part of it.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Apr 17, 2014)

Fluttershy said:


> > zenath calling someone else a troglodyte



Lolphonyfucker.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 17, 2014)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> Define "solo".
> Christ, what a troglodyte.



Solo is to defeat the verse and when the verse is finished besides one ghost then how the fuck are you goona tell me the Inuyasha verse?  Also you still haven't answered my question.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 17, 2014)

Atleast I'm not retarded looking.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Apr 17, 2014)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Solo is to defeat the verse and when the verse is finished besides one ghost then how the fuck are you goona tell me the Inuyasha verse?  Also you still haven't answered my question.


You know?, waka already answered your fucking imbecillic stand.



LazyWaka said:


> Almost Soloing=/=Soloing, flutter.



God, do all Tards have a tunnel vision shit or something?


----------



## Chad (Apr 17, 2014)

So the final verdict is that Nardo top tiers solo?


----------



## Lurko (Apr 17, 2014)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> You know?, waka already answered your fucking imbecillic stand.
> 
> 
> 
> God, do all Tards have a tunnel vision shit or something?



Lol I know what he said but when the REST OF THE VERSE IS DEAD AND THE GHOST CAN'T DO SHIT THEN THE VERSE JUST GOT SOLOED.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Apr 17, 2014)

And btw, naruto can't do shit too, so it's a stalemate.
And eventually he'll die, so magatsuhi would win after xxx years.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 17, 2014)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> And btw, naruto can't do shit too, so it's a stalemate.
> And eventually so magatsuhi would win after xxx years.



You are soooooooo going on my ignore list,  also I see flutter deleted all of his posts wow... like seriously?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 17, 2014)

Astral said:


> So the final verdict is that Nardo top tiers solo?



A bunch of high tiers could probably do it too


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Apr 17, 2014)

nothing in naruto aside from perhaps Rinnegan tech can defeat an legit intang being.

so no Naruto cannot solo.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 17, 2014)

> nothing in naruto aside from perhaps Rinnegan tech can defeat an legit intang being.


creation of all things (), kamui BFR, death god soul sealing say hi 



also, Dan (lel) turns into an intangible ghost/spirit and fodders in the war contained him with a barrier which he couldn't escape by himself .. given that, it's likely other sealings (like ~the ones used on Edos or known by top-tiers) work too


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Apr 17, 2014)

rinnegan tech, sharingan tech which might not work and RS's mother :ignoramus


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 17, 2014)

> and RS's mother


what


----------



## Whats_Out_The_ Bag (Apr 17, 2014)

Who keeps saying  Magatsuhi can't do shit? 
He takes over Naruto's body. Simple as that.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 17, 2014)

Kyuubi kicks him out 




also, post manga scans of his possession feats


----------



## Whats_Out_The_ Bag (Apr 17, 2014)

I'll post scans in a min, but didn't Sasuke put 9 tails on his ass.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 17, 2014)

Waka, confirm/deny whether Magaguy can do something


----------



## Chad (Apr 17, 2014)

He did but thats not proof that Magatsuhi can do the same because Sasukes prowess > Magatsuhis. :ignoramus


----------



## Xiammes (Apr 17, 2014)

Years later and after massive power ups the Naruto fanbase continues to be as salty as ever.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 17, 2014)

Xiammes said:


> Years later and after massive power ups the Naruto fanbase continues to be as salty as ever.


it's the other way around, everyone else is salty about nardos power-ups


----------



## Xiammes (Apr 17, 2014)

Fluttershy said:


> it's the other way around, everyone else is salty about nardos power-ups



It works both ways.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 17, 2014)

too    true


----------



## Whats_Out_The_ Bag (Apr 17, 2014)

Also while i'm gathering these scans. Can you guys bring me these scans that allows Naruto to resist any and all forms of illusions, or resit any that are impressive. Thank you.


----------



## Chad (Apr 17, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 17, 2014)

he can't, but Kyuubi can tell him what's up - separate mind it has and all that (like how Hachibi broke MS genjutsu)

+ intent sensing

+ SM (energy) sensing, previously he needed to go into SM for that, but now, judging from his eye slits, his latest form has SM "incorporated" into it (also explains his ~auto dodging shit)

+ whatever shit his last power-ups got


too lazy to get scans ck




though I don't see how that's even relevant given that he blitzes and one-shots everyone (except Magatsuhi ) with massive *massive* AoE (BBs, the magma FRS etc.)


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Apr 17, 2014)

On the other hand though, inu yasha illusions don't mess with chakra stuff.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Apr 17, 2014)

AnimeMasterZinc said:


> Also while i'm gathering these scans. Can you guys bring me these scans that allows Naruto to resist any and all forms of illusions, or resit any that are impressive. Thank you.



>Asking for Nardo scans
>2014


----------



## Whats_Out_The_ Bag (Apr 17, 2014)

Yeah that's Magatsuhi possessing Full demon InuYasha and moving to Kagome. 

Also the scan above sucks.  Byakuya's illusions are better. That's simply helping you break though genjutsu. Hell that tailed beast will be in the illusion as well. Want scans for this as well. Coming right up.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 17, 2014)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> On the other hand though, inu yasha illusions don't mess with chakra stuff.


good thing he has all that sensing and Kyuubi then


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Apr 17, 2014)

AnimeMasterZinc said:


> Yeah that's Magatsuhi possessing Full demon InuYasha and moving to Kagome.
> 
> Also the scan above sucks.  Byakuya's illusions are better. That's simply helping you break though genjutsu. Hell that tailed beast will be in the illusion as well. Want scans for this as well. Coming right up.


Equivalence equates genjutsu with general mindfuck.

Show scans of the guy mindfucking a host and his tenant at the same time.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 17, 2014)

> 2014 on NF
> AnimeMasterZinc still not knowing shit about Nardo
> thinks they can do anything to current Nardo
> still butthurt that a slew of high/top/god-tier HST chars can rape InuYasha



ck


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Apr 17, 2014)

This kyuuuuubi stuff seems to be crossing nlf territory.
Can he break nardo from xavier's illusions?


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Apr 17, 2014)

AnimeMasterZinc said:


> I asked for scans for them to back up their shit. As i want them to prove that it's not going to effect him, which it will. I just want them to work for this.



Not really. Naruto is one of those fictions you can't lie about, since virtually everyone reads it.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 17, 2014)

I didn't know Xavier was in inuyasha 


it did break him out of not just an MS illusion though, but also the paralysis effect


----------



## Whats_Out_The_ Bag (Apr 17, 2014)

Look at these kids and their weak arguments. Anyways lets post a come of stuff that goes down. 


First, Sango was tricked into killing Rin in order to save Miroku. Which Sesshomaru stops her. Don't feel like getting scans but the next part is my favorite and it all happens at the same time as this.


Second, Miroku was tricked into using his wind tunnel, which he was on his last legs and would have died if he did so. Also being tricked into nearly kiling InuYasha and Kagome. He couldn't hear nor see InuYasha.


So what does all of that mean. That means it's going to effect nearly the 5 senses. We've even seen it effect Sesshomaru's great nose.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Apr 17, 2014)

> I didn't know Xavier was in inuyasha


You're missing the point, as always. 




> it did break him out of not just an MS illusion though, but also paralysis


But they're still all chakra disrupting stuff.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 17, 2014)

posting stuff on basic genjutsu level

top kek


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 17, 2014)

> But they're still all chakra disrupting stuff.


show me where it says that MS works that way 


and who cares, equivalence


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 17, 2014)

i will delete my posts again before AS gets here


----------



## Whats_Out_The_ Bag (Apr 17, 2014)

Do I need to post the Spider web controlling scans?


----------



## shade0180 (Apr 17, 2014)

Posting an illusion where 1 guy who has no way of sensing illusion gets trap in it...... when nardo has fuckton of sensing ability not connected to his 5 sense. lel seriously this is getting lame.  those feat have been evaluated before nothing will change now..


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Apr 17, 2014)

Fluttershy said:


> > 2014 on NF
> > AnimeMasterZinc still not knowing shit about Nardo
> > thinks they can do anything to current Nardo
> > still butthurt that a slew of high/top/god-tier HST chars can rape InuYasha
> ...


I won't really call him 'butthurt'. He's just er, obdurately ignorant.


> This kyuuuuubi stuff seems to
> be crossing nlf territory.
> Can he break nardo from
> xavier's illusions?


No one claimed that now, did they?
Correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't Xavier from marvel, and not Inuyasha? Inuyasha mindfuck isn't more impressive than Nardo mindfuck. And Bijuu have been implied to be able to break their jins out of virtually all genjutsu in the verse.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 17, 2014)

> That means it's going to effect nearly the 5 senses. We've even seen it effect Sesshomaru's great nose.





> posting stuff on basic genjutsu level






E-touch would have a field day here


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 17, 2014)

> I won't really call him 'butthurt'. He's just er, obdurately ignorant.


you havent seen past threads then


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Apr 17, 2014)

> and who cares, equivalence


I think you are misunderstanding how equivalence works.
It is present so that techniques can be used in situations it shouldn't.
E.G. Genjutsu won't work on people without chakra, Genjutsu can be broken of by countering the disruption in the chakra system, etc.
But that doesn't mean that every illusion type techniques would be binded to how genjutsu works, or its weaknesses.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 17, 2014)

magma FRS vs Inuyashas illusion


how does it go


----------



## Chad (Apr 17, 2014)

> That means it's going to effect nearly the 5 senses.



Ok so it's more of hypnosis? In that case, Naruto KCM mode and above gives him a sixth sense that cannot be affected by those hypnotism.

KCM Naruto was sensing dudes from over 80,000 km for fucks sake.


----------



## Sherlōck (Apr 17, 2014)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> .





Astral said:


> .





AnimeMasterZinc said:


> .


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 17, 2014)

Itachi was said to be able to take control of people from beyond Alliances sensors range


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 17, 2014)

Sherlock with dat wisdom


----------



## shade0180 (Apr 17, 2014)

and then Kyuubi can just blatantly disrupt the illusion whenever he wants.. seriously... this is old and it is getting older..2012 here we go again...


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 17, 2014)

you know it's bad when shade starts defending nardo


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Apr 17, 2014)

AnimeMasterZinc said:


> Look at these kids and their weak arguments. Anyways lets post a come of stuff that goes down.
> 
> 
> First, Sango was tricked into killing Rin in order to save Miroku. Which Sesshomaru stops her. Don't feel like getting scans but the next part is my favorite and it all happens at the same time as this.
> ...



Are any of these supposed to be even remotely impressive?
Cos they're not.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Apr 17, 2014)

> Correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't Xavier from marvel, and not Inuyasha? Inuyasha mindfuck isn't more impressive than Nardo mindfuck. And Bijuu have been implied to be able to break their jins out of virtually all genjutsu in the verse.




The issue is that binding a different type of illusions to the weakness of genjutsu.
In other fictions, illusions can be broken just by willpower, would that mean that if a nardo character uses genjutsu on him, then he can also break it with willpower?


----------



## Chad (Apr 17, 2014)

Yeah I think I'm going to report this non-contributive spam.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Apr 17, 2014)

Fuck my internet.
Got to catch up.
Naruto solos.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 17, 2014)

> In other fictions, illusions can be broken just by willpower, would that mean that if a nardo character uses genjutsu on him, then he can also break it with willpower?


uh, yes ? 

if said character has broken illusions/similar stuff in his verse with willpower then he can break other illusions/some mindfucks/genjutsu and such with willpower since he has the feats for it

like Dr. Doom or Vegeta resisting Babidis control etc.


it's all the same mental shit, the only thing that matters is how impressive it is, how powerful the mindfuck, how strong the illusions etc.



zenath


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Apr 17, 2014)

Astral said:


> Yeah I think I'm going to report this non-contributive spam.



This post happens to fall under the 'spam' category. Reporting.
Naruto solos.


----------



## Whats_Out_The_ Bag (Apr 17, 2014)

So how does Naruto break out of this? Illusion or wait I should through in the spider webs. 

 it's only visible by humans with spiritual powers.


----------



## Chad (Apr 17, 2014)

Should I head to bed or wait for AMZ's argument.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 17, 2014)

his Bijuu Bomb or magma FRS breaks him out 


sensing or Kyuubi are not needed


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Apr 17, 2014)

I think i made a bad example.
Time for a meta thread.


----------



## Xiammes (Apr 17, 2014)

Implying Naruto doesn't realize how terrible of a character he is and doesn't just kill himself.


----------



## Chad (Apr 17, 2014)

Do "illusions" and/or "hypnosis" prevent Naruto from nuking the feudal era?


----------



## Tir (Apr 17, 2014)

Naruto once played tug and pull with Nagato. He grabbed his own soul. 
Considering that he can pretty much touch a soul, wouldn't' that mean hge can solo Inuverse?


> Do "illusions" and/or "hypnosis" prevent Naruto from nuking the place?


no


----------



## shade0180 (Apr 17, 2014)

seriously what does the last scan AMZ posted represent since It doesn't say anything.... at all no real context I think linking the chapter would have been better..



> How does he form it if he can't move?



He doesn't need to move Kyuubi can take over his body and spam the bijudama..


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Apr 17, 2014)

Astral said:


> Should I head to bed or wait for AMZ's argument.


Gotta give him props for debating against four master debaters(however ineffective it was) with only Zenath on his side.




> So how does Naruto break out
> of this? Illusion or wait I should
> through in the spider webs.
> it's only visible by humans with
> spiritual powers.


Chakra just happens to count as a 'spiritual' power.
What Flutter said.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 17, 2014)

> implying anything in Inuyasha can restrain current Nardo 

or that he can't just activate BM with a thought 





> Naruto once played tug and pull with Nagato. He grabbed his own soul.
> Considering that he can pretty much touch a soul, wouldn't' that mean hge can solo Inuverse?


potentially, yeah 

especially with his new powers


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 17, 2014)

> Kyuubi can take over his body and spam the bijudama


this too





ZenithXAbyss said:


> I think i made a bad example.
> Time for a meta thread.


you should stop thinking, like Cars


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Apr 17, 2014)

Tir said:


> Naruto once played tug and pull with Nagato. He grabbed his own soul.
> Considering that he can pretty much touch a soul, wouldn't' that mean hge can solo Inuverse?
> 
> no



You have a point. Not a very strong one tho, since he probably could touch it because it was y'know...his.


----------



## Chad (Apr 17, 2014)

Tir actually brings up a good point.

Nagato was able to pull on Naruto's soul with his human path, but of course Naruto was able to resist (played tug of war) long enough so king Itachi can save him. In fact Orochimaru was seemingly also able to pull back the soul of his arms as it was getting pulled _out_ by the reaper with his sheer willpower.

Maybe all humans in Narutoverse can touch souls.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 17, 2014)

soulfuck everywhere ck


----------



## Whats_Out_The_ Bag (Apr 17, 2014)

shade0180 said:


> seriously what does the last scan AMZ posted represent since It doesn't say anything.... at all no real context I think linking the chapter would have been better..
> 
> 
> 
> He doesn't need to move Kyuubi can take over his body and spam the bijudama..




Here you go bro bro. 
Read on.
The nine tails isn't doing shit either. He's going to sit for the ride.


----------



## shade0180 (Apr 17, 2014)

wait bang.... are you saying because I own my soul I can physically touch it.  care to do an example...


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 17, 2014)

Bang touches himself


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Apr 17, 2014)

> Gotta give him prop for debating against *four master debaters*(however ineffective it was) with only Zenath on his side.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 17, 2014)

these kinds of threads are good for digging up/remembering/reevaluating forgotten/obscure feats and potentially making verse upgrades


----------



## Xiammes (Apr 17, 2014)

Not that I want to contribute, but being able to stop his soul from being torn out is more soul fuck resistance then anything else.


----------



## shade0180 (Apr 17, 2014)

wait so an innocent bystander with no power no sensing ability no nothing got affected by some smoke shit and knock her out... seriously that's the best you have?... you think it will affect any superhuman character at all..  this is really dumb... and it is getting dumber.. then a dumbass bitch with no superhuman stat except for really high spirit power got trap in it while already knowing that it can trap her and she can't do anything if she gets trap by it and you thought nobody can sense it? seriously.... when somebody already did...  are you fucking serious?...


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 17, 2014)

Xiammes said:


> Not that I want to contribute, but being able to stop his soul from being torn out is more soul fuck resistance then anything else.


if done ~mentally - yes

but he physically grabbed it


----------



## Tir (Apr 17, 2014)

Strong or not, he still touched it. 
Or, are you saying current Naruto would be killed by Tsunade's BF?


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Apr 17, 2014)

shade0180 said:


> wait bang.... are you saying because I own my soul I can physically touch it.  care to do an example...



All I'm saying is that we should take the feat just the way we see it- as Oro and Naruto being able to pull on their own souls. Wait until they can actually interact with the souls of others before you term it 'soulfuck'.
Your example is pretty stupid btw.


----------



## Chad (Apr 17, 2014)

AnimeMasterZinc said:


> Here you go bro bro.
> Read on.
> The nine tails isn't doing shit either. He's going to sit for the ride.





Next two pages Kikyo says she feels *malice* in the spider webs. 

However,



Naruto in KCM and above has the ability to sense *malice*.


----------



## Whats_Out_The_ Bag (Apr 17, 2014)

shade0180 said:


> seriously what does the last scan AMZ posted represent since It doesn't say anything.... at all no real context I think linking the chapter would have been better..
> 
> 
> 
> He doesn't need to move Kyuubi can take over his body and spam the bijudama..





shade0180 said:


> wait so an innocent bystander with no power no sensing ability no nothing got affected by some smoke shit and knock her out... seriously that's the best you have?... you think it will affect any superhuman character at all..  this is really dumb... and it is getting dumber..



ROFL when does being a superhuman have any affect on soul fuck resistance kid? If you want to debate with me with better step up your game. 

Also i said read on you would later see he traps Kagome in there (She has resisted soul fuck before), Kikiyo( resisted soul fuck before), And InuYasha.


----------



## Xiammes (Apr 17, 2014)

Fluttershy said:


> if done ~mentally - yes
> 
> but he physically grabbed it



You sure it wasn't some kind of gesture? Was his soul physically outside his body?


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Apr 17, 2014)

Tir said:


> Strong or not, he still touched it.
> Or, are you saying current Naruto would be killed by Tsunade's BF?



Of course not. But would he be able to touch Dan in his soul form?
If he can, cool beans, you'll get no more arguments from me on this point.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 17, 2014)

Xiammes said:


> You sure it wasn't some kind of gesture? Was his soul physically outside his body?


that's one of rinnegans abilities .. reach inside and rip out the soul

Nardo grabbed his (it was partially outside his body, yes) and started tugging back when Nagato tried that


----------



## Whats_Out_The_ Bag (Apr 17, 2014)

Astral said:


> Next two pages Kikyo says she feels *malice* in the spider webs.
> 
> However,
> 
> ...




That's nice and all, but If Naraku doesn't want to be found he won't be found.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 17, 2014)

I think RH was better off with FT then AMZ is with Inuyasha


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Apr 17, 2014)

You have something you want to say?
Naruto solos.


----------



## shade0180 (Apr 17, 2014)

AnimeMasterZinc said:


> ROFL when does being a superhuman have any affect on soul fuck resistance kid? If you want to debate with me with better step up your game.
> 
> Also i said read on you would later see he traps Kagome in there (She has resisted soul fuck before), Kikiyo( resisted soul fuck before), And InuYasha.



How do you get soul fuck in that scan or that chapter..... seriously the girl falls over then there's smoke around her body... and that's soul fuck.. nice I soul fuck a leech a month ago since I put it on fire... and it got smokes all around it and it is color black I can soul fuck with a match stick...


----------



## Xiammes (Apr 17, 2014)

Fluttershy said:


> that's one of rinnegans abilities .. reach inside and rip out the soul
> 
> Nardo grabbed his (it was partially outside his body, yes) and started tugging back when Nagato tried that



Being partially out of the body still doesn't mean he can touch souls outside his body. You would think years ago we would have had soul fuck naruto threads.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 17, 2014)

> Being partially out of the body still doesn't mean he can touch souls outside his body. You would think years ago we would have had soul fuck naruto threads.


him being able to touch a soul means .. he can't touch souls ? 


and no, he can't rip it out of the body, but what stops him from interacting with/touching one that's already just a soul floating around ?


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Apr 17, 2014)

AnimeMasterZinc said:


> That's nice and all, but If Naraku doesn't want to be found he won't be found.



Ok, you just went full blown Zenath on us.
Naruto solos.


----------



## Whats_Out_The_ Bag (Apr 17, 2014)

shade0180 said:


> How do you get soul fuck in that scan or that chapter..... seriously the girl falls over then there's smoke around her body... and that's soul fuck.. nice I soul fuck a leech a month ago since I put it on fire... and it got smokes all around it and it is color black I can soul fuck with a match stick...





You're making me look good. How about you continue reading next time lol.


----------



## Tir (Apr 17, 2014)

AnimeMasterZinc said:


> That's nice and all, but If Naraku doesn't want to be found he won't be found.



Best sensing feat for Kagome? Naruto has country level range of sensing both chakra and malice.


----------



## Xiammes (Apr 17, 2014)

Fluttershy said:


> him being able to touch a soul means .. he can't touch souls ?
> 
> 
> and no, he can't rip it out of the body, but what stops him from interacting with/touching one that's already just a soul floating around ?



It wasn't fully ripped out, him being able to affect his own soul was probably because it was still attached.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 17, 2014)

and yes, fodders in the war made a barrier that blocked ghost Dan


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 17, 2014)

Xiammes said:


> It wasn't fully ripped out, him being able to affect his own soul was *probably* because it was still attached.


prove it


----------



## shade0180 (Apr 17, 2014)

AnimeMasterZinc said:


> You're making me look good. How about you continue reading next time lol.



where's the soul fuck in that scan.. please please point it out... no seriously I don't see it...


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 17, 2014)

I feel like I'm in Naruto BD


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Apr 17, 2014)

Tir said:


> Well, considering that even his ghost form form couldn't break out of a physical barrier like shishienjin, I'd say yes.
> Simply put, chakra allow the user to block or hold soul. That's my two cents anyway.



Do we know what the barrier is for? It might have been for the purpose of trapping soul/ghost-like entities like Dan.
If it isn't, then you're right.


----------



## Tir (Apr 17, 2014)

Xiammes said:


> It wasn't fully ripped out, him being able to affect his own soul was probably because it was still attached.


Souls in naruto can't break out from chakra-made barrier for some reasons.


----------



## Whats_Out_The_ Bag (Apr 17, 2014)

shade0180 said:


> How do you get soul fuck in that scan or that chapter..... seriously the girl falls over then there's smoke around her body... and that's soul fuck.. nice I soul fuck a leech a month ago since I put it on fire... and it got smokes all around it and it is color black I can soul fuck with a match stick...





Tir said:


> Best sensing feat for Kagome? Naruto has country level range of sensing both chakra and malice.




Not sure I guess a few miles. 

But the scan was to show that Naraku was capable of projecting his presence everywhere at once. So finding him wasn't an option. There's him also turning invisible.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 17, 2014)

> There's him also turning invisible.


that's such an amazing advantage here


----------



## shade0180 (Apr 17, 2014)

.... seriously where do they get soul fuck in those scans?  there's no mention of it. you don't even see a soul floating around. just some perverted smoke covering female bodies... seriously this became retarded...


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Apr 17, 2014)

Fluttershy said:


> prove it



Wouldn't burden of proof be on you to prove it wasn't?
I really don't get that thing at times.


----------



## Whats_Out_The_ Bag (Apr 17, 2014)

Fluttershy said:


> that's such an amazing advantage here



I know right. Because if Naruto doesn't know where he's at he'll be stabbed. 

And that would mean he would lose.


----------



## Xiammes (Apr 17, 2014)

Fluttershy said:


> prove it



Most likely scenario, if he was going around grabbing random souls like that one guy in YYH it would be a different story. He needs the feet to be able to physically affect others souls.

What the hell am I doing, 3 serious posts in this thread. I could be spending my time better then this, like masturbating to the sound of my own voice.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Apr 17, 2014)

Tir said:


> Souls in naruto can't break out from chakra-made barrier for some reasons.



All barriers?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 17, 2014)

Xiammes said:


> Most likely scenario, if he was going around grabbing random souls like that one guy in YYH it would be a different story. He needs the feet to be able to physically affect others souls.


Nardoverse doesn't have souls floating around for him to grab ...





> Wouldn't burden of proof be on you to prove it wasn't?


you want me to prove a negative ?


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Apr 17, 2014)

AnimeMasterZinc said:


> I know right. Because if Naruto doesn't know where he's at he'll be stabbed.
> 
> And that would mean he would lose.



It's not like he can sense intent or anything, right?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 17, 2014)

> What the hell am I doing, 3 serious posts in this thread. I could be spending my time better then this, like masturbating to the sound of my own voice.






think I'll go for a quick wank too

brb


----------



## Xiammes (Apr 17, 2014)

> Nardoverse doesn't have souls floating around for him to grab ...



Tis a shame right?


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Apr 17, 2014)

This thread is shit.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Apr 17, 2014)

Fluttershy said:


> Nardoverse doesn't have souls floating around for him to grab ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, ignore the rest of my post.


----------



## shade0180 (Apr 17, 2014)

So where's the fucking soul fuck?  I just finished those chapters.....


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Apr 17, 2014)

Freddie Mercury said:


> This thread is shit.


I'd say 'like your face' here, but that'd be flaming.

Why don't you make the thread better, then? I'm sure it could use some of that Freddie charm and awesome we all love.


> I'm pretty sure the Anbu and
> Third were still human when Oro
> trapped them in that barrier.


My point is that you can't prove that soul trapping isn't a component of the barrier's formula.

Anyway, I'll concede on this, because Occam's Razor and shit.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Apr 17, 2014)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> The issue is that binding a different type of illusions to the weakness of genjutsu.
> *In other fictions, illusions can be broken just by willpower, would that mean that if a nardo character uses genjutsu on him, then he can also break it with willpower?*



Actually, yes . It's almost impossible to see illusion's mechanisms that are totally equal on verses, one can control mind, one can control the chemical reactions of your brain, one can control your energy, etc. and like there are many ways to put in a illusion, there are many ways to break out like via willpower, via superior mind control, via mental techniques(Like Torquasm Vo) etc. 



And I want to know, did someone calc that last Magma FRS, waiting for that like a child waits for christmas gifts, please Flutter make it happen .


----------



## Whats_Out_The_ Bag (Apr 17, 2014)

Fluttershy said:


> that's such an amazing advantage here





Tir said:


> I'm pretty sure the Anbu and Third were still human when Oro trapped them in that barrier.
> 
> 
> Aside from shishienjin, what kind of barrier have we seen in Naruto?
> ...





shade0180 said:


> So where's the fucking soul fuck?  I just finished those chapters.....



The heats the soul. Kagome has a pure heart aka soul, but he's trying to effect that by pushing hate into it. 

Anyways that's not the point of the scans. The purpose of the scans was that he was going to put Naruto down, and stop him from moving.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 17, 2014)

> And I want to know, did someone calc that last Magma FRS, waiting for that like a child waits for christmas gifts, please Flutter make it happen .


magma_stronger_then_Akainus_level+


----------



## shade0180 (Apr 17, 2014)

> The heats the soul. Kagome has a pure heart aka soul, but he's trying to effect that by pushing hate into it.
> 
> Anyways that's not the point of the scans. The purpose of the scans was that he was going to put Naruto down, and stop him from moving.




wait what hate is now soul inducing attack what lol.. that shit is emotion that would basically make it into emotional affecting ability not soul fuck.. how the fuck it turns into a soul fuck ability...  what the fuck.. 

seriously this is one of the stupidest thing I heard today....


----------



## Whats_Out_The_ Bag (Apr 17, 2014)

Well i'm going to sleep, you guys have fun with this part. 

Maybe i'll being the jewels out tomorrow.


----------



## Tir (Apr 17, 2014)

Fluttershy said:


> magma_stronger_then_Akainus_level+


Naruto vs Akainu in magma battle.


----------



## shade0180 (Apr 17, 2014)

You know Akainu can't produce exaton level of energy right?


----------



## Ice (Apr 17, 2014)

shade0180 said:


> You know Akainu can't produce exaton level of energy right?


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Apr 17, 2014)

Fluttershy said:


> magma_stronger_then_Akainus_level+



Why do you have to be so mean to Sakazuki-san, Flutter-koon ?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 17, 2014)

> Why do you have to be so mean to Sakazuki-san, Flutter-koon ?


waah, I'm sorry Kuro Leg-kun  Gomen nasai. Yurushite kudasai.


----------



## Neruc (Apr 17, 2014)

What the fuck happened here? 

How did such a massive rape thread reach 10 pages?


----------



## Source (Apr 17, 2014)

Current Punk mode Naruto let's his Gudoudama solo most of the Inuyasha verse without moving a finger. 

Dunno how this lasted 10 pages. 



Mr. Black Leg said:


> And I want to know, did someone calc that last Magma FRS, waiting for that like a child waits for christmas gifts, please Flutter make it happen .



Seems to be in the teratons but probably not far above the BM+Bee combined Bijuudama.

Current "base" Naruto is basically still in the teratons with Mach 24k speed. Despite being vastly superior to Juudara and injuring him significantly with the YRS he can't be scaled to him since it's a SM technique after all.

Not that it's particularly relevant in this fight since Naruto has more than enough firepower needed here.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Apr 17, 2014)

Fluttershy said:


> waah, I'm sorry Kuro Leg-kun  Gomen nasai. Yurushite kudasai.



I only accept your apologies with a calc., will you Flutter-koon ?


----------



## Tom Servo (Apr 17, 2014)

Xiammes said:


> Most likely scenario, if he was going around grabbing random souls like that one guy in YYH it would be a different story. He needs the feet to be able to physically affect others souls.
> 
> What the hell am I doing, 3 serious posts in this thread. I could be spending my time better then this, like masturbating to the sound of my own voice.



I didn't know Keith David was a poster here 



Neruc said:


> What the fuck happened here?
> 
> How did such a massive rape thread reach 10 pages?



Did you miss the incredible arguments of how Naruto can't compete with invisibility and....err smoke? 



AnimeMasterZinc said:


> Well i'm going to sleep, you guys have fun with this part.
> 
> *Maybe i'll being the jewels out tomorrow.*



nicca this ain't chatroulette


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 17, 2014)

> *Despite being vastly superior to Juudara* and injuring him significantly with the YRS *he can't be scaled to him* since it's a SM technique after all.


uuh, how does that work ? 

he seems to be Juudara level in stats, at least Juudara pre-tree absorption


not to mention, that :

1) we've never actually had it confirmed that senjutsu is Juudaras weakness IIRC .. and he still has his SM mode from Hashi, so it's viable he doesn't share Obitos weakness

2) how exactly is FRS an SM technique ?  base Nardo and RM Nardo both can do it and it's exactly the same in all forms .. this one just seems to be a FRS infused with magma or w/e


----------



## Neruc (Apr 17, 2014)

Tom Servo said:


> Did you miss the incredible arguments of how Naruto can't compete with invisibility and....err smoke?




I wondered why the thread went past the "Naruto blitzes and one shots" part, but now I see why.

Its to laugh, eh, admire the *amazing* arguments made in the thread.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Apr 17, 2014)

Fluttershy said:


> waah, I'm sorry Kuro Leg-kun  Gomen nasai. Yurushite kudasai.



Fuckin' otaku. Kuso.
Naruto solos.
I'm out.
Ja ne.


----------



## DarkTorrent (Apr 17, 2014)

Fluttershy said:


> 2) how exactly is FRS an SM technique ?  base Nardo and RM Nardo both can do it and it's exactly the same in all forms .. this one just seems to be a FRS infused with magma or w/e





not to mention his eyes are indicating that he is using sage chakra


----------



## Brightsteel (Apr 17, 2014)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 17, 2014)

DarkTorrent said:


> not to mention his eyes are indicating that he is using sage chakra


his eyes indicate that he is *in* SM, he still needs to actually infuse the sage/nature chakra into the attack


however, I didn't see that it said Sage Mode on the attacks name 




anyway, I still think that it's stupid for SM Madara to be weak to senjutsu and that *Mystic* Naruto  is ~Juudara level in stats either way, SM FRS or not

but I guess we'll have to wait and see on that, it's too early now


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 17, 2014)

Sauce has no senjutsu, if he damages Madara then we can scale Nardo off of Sauce


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Apr 17, 2014)

I loved this YRS, really, my new favorite attack in Naruto .

Nartuo is like Bleach, I like the fights, I LOVE the powers(There are some of them so hax and so badass), I like some characters, but I hate the plot .


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Apr 17, 2014)

Fluttershy said:


> Sauce has no senjutsu, if he damages Madara then we can *scale Nardo off of Sauce*


This deserves a neg.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 17, 2014)

I like Nardos powers the most out of HST 




> Nartuo is like Bleach, I like the fights, I LOVE the powers(There are some of them so hax and so badass), I like some characters, but I hate the plot .


my brother from another mother


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 17, 2014)

if only Nardo was more like MLP 

also awesome and varied powers (only magic instead of chakra), but better characters and a good plot/humour etc.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 17, 2014)

if Nardo used his brain like Twilight Sparkle the manga would already be over


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Apr 17, 2014)

Stop trying to rustle people.
Naruto absolutely solos.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Apr 17, 2014)

Fluttershy said:


> I like Nardos powers the most out of HST
> 
> 
> my brother from another mother



My favorite power is in One Piece, but the rest of the list is full of Nardo and some of Bleach and One Piece .


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 17, 2014)

I don't see zenath and AMZ anymore


----------



## Source (Apr 17, 2014)

Fluttershy said:


> uuh, how does that work ?



He's much faster (he even dodged Rinbo Hengoku ) and can injure him severely with Senjutsu. That doesn't necessarily mean his DC is above Madara's.



> not to mention, that :
> 
> 1) we've never actually had it confirmed that senjutsu is Juudaras weakness IIRC .. and he still has his SM mode from Hashi, so it's viable he doesn't share Obitos weakness
> 
> 2) how exactly is FRS an SM technique ?  base Nardo and RM Nardo both can do it and it's exactly the same in all forms .. this one just seems to be a FRS infused with magma or w/e



1) it's definitely viable (after all, SM Naruto put a hole in Obito with a regular sized Rasengan, lol, while Juudara could sustain a Senpo: YRS with moderate-heavy damage), but not yet confirmed. Until we get more info it's safe to assume he has the same weakness Obito did. 

2) he's in SM...why wouldn't he infuse the tech with natural energy (especially since it's suppose to be a Juubi Jin's weakness)?

IIRC, he doesn't *always* add "Sage tech" to the name of attacks he infuses with natural energy, either


anyway, like I said, it doesn't really even matter in this fight



Fluttershy said:


> anyway, I still think that it's stupid for SM Madara to be weak to senjutsu and that *Mystic* Naruto  is ~Juudara level in stats either way, SM FRS or not
> 
> but I guess we'll have to wait and see on that, it's too early now



also, I agree with this 

No one will use this form if his new chakra mode is a threat to Kaguya-absorbed Madara, anyway.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 17, 2014)

it's Kaguya who absorbed Madara 



Tree Mum for FV


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 17, 2014)

girl power


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Apr 17, 2014)

But seriously, Flutter, will you do a calc. on YRS ?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 17, 2014)

no



but I might update my MLP calc(s)


----------



## DarkTorrent (Apr 17, 2014)

You need to pay him.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Apr 17, 2014)

Oh damn it . I wanted to see a calc on that ...


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Apr 17, 2014)

Fluttershy said:


> I don't see zenath and AMZ anymore



It's because i have a life. :ignoramus


----------



## Byrd (Apr 17, 2014)

this thread....


----------



## Tom Servo (Apr 17, 2014)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> It's because i have a life. :ignoramus



lol loser

let me guess you bathe properly too


----------



## Red Angel (Apr 17, 2014)

Nardo solos


----------



## TheForgottenPen (Apr 17, 2014)

How in the hell did this get to page 12?

Did people actually vouch for Inuyasha in this match?


----------



## LazyWaka (Apr 17, 2014)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> On the other hand though, inu yasha illusions don't mess with chakra stuff.





AnimeMasterZinc said:


> Look at these kids and their weak arguments. Anyways lets post a come of stuff that goes down.
> 
> 
> First, Sango was tricked into killing Rin in order to save Miroku. Which Sesshomaru stops her. Don't feel like getting scans but the next part is my favorite and it all happens at the same time as this.
> ...



Ok, just going to start here. That all means diddly when one brings up Naruto's sensing abilities. Naruto was shown to be able to sense accurately enough to essentially fight blindfolded, and that was viewing people on the opposite side of the country. And as for fooling Sesshomaru's nose, didn't Byakuya actually need a piece of flesh to trick Sesshomaru? As in, his illusions COULDN'T fool his nose?



Tir said:


> Naruto once played tug and pull with Nagato. He grabbed his own soul.
> Considering that he can pretty much touch a soul, wouldn't' that mean hge can solo Inuverse?
> 
> no



Grabbing your own soul is to vague to suggest that he can do it with others.



Mr. Black Leg said:


> Why do you have to be so mean to Sakazuki-san, Flutter-koon ?



I know right, after all, flutter enjoys what he did to ace. 



Fluttershy said:


> 1) we've never actually had it confirmed that senjutsu is Juudaras weakness IIRC .. and he still has his SM mode from Hashi, so it's viable he doesn't share Obitos weakness



I'd assume that this is a standard assumption until given reason to assume otherwise. Though that just makes it more impressive on Madaras part that he can withstand a senjutsu attack on this level without being cut in half while Juubito got drilled by a regular SM Rasengan.

As for the invisible mind control webs. Naruto can see spiritual stuff. Hell realms king of hell has soul based invisibility and Naruto can detect it in both SM and Tailed Beast Chakra Mode.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 17, 2014)

Also isn't Chakra made of spiritual energy to begin with?


----------



## shade0180 (Apr 17, 2014)

@pen 

some did.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Apr 17, 2014)

> Ok, just going to start here. That all means diddly when one brings up Naruto's sensing abilities. Naruto was shown to be able to sense accurately enough to essentially fight blindfolded, and that was viewing people on the opposite side of the country. And as for fooling Sesshomaru's nose, didn't Byakuya actually need a piece of flesh to trick Sesshomaru? As in, his illusions COULDN'T fool his nose?


Just for the record, i'm not arguing that he won't be able to sense inside the illusion.
It is his ability to break the illusions via correcting the disturbance in the flow of chakra.
It's just giving an extra property that isn't originally part of it.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Apr 17, 2014)

LazyWaka said:


> Ok, just going to start here. That all means diddly when one brings up Naruto's sensing abilities. Naruto was shown to be able to sense accurately enough to essentially fight blindfolded, and that was viewing people on the opposite side of the country. And as for fooling Sesshomaru's nose, didn't Byakuya actually need a piece of flesh to trick Sesshomaru? As in, his illusions COULDN'T fool his nose?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wait, really ? Flutter likes that Ace was killed off ? 

IF THAT'S TRUE, THEN FLUTTER, YOU *ARE* MY BROTHER FROM ANOTHER MOTHER .

I hated Ace the whole Marineford Arc., dude was a huge cry baby who was like " Why am I alive ? ", " Am I worth it ?" and all that shit .

But if this is a joke about fisting with Flutter, you are a bad person Waka-koon .


----------



## shade0180 (Apr 17, 2014)

how the hell did you end up hating Ace.  the guy lacks exposure to get that amount of emotion from the character.. at best you could have been neutral but hate seriously..


----------



## LazyWaka (Apr 17, 2014)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> Just for the record, i'm not arguing that he won't be able to sense inside the illusion.
> It is his ability to break the illusions via correcting the disturbance in the flow of chakra.
> It just giving an extra property that isn't originally part of it.



Ok, I can agree with you on this part since last I checked we didn't equalize illusions like this.

@ BL

Nope, not joking. Flutter legitimately enjoyed the fisting Akainu gave Ace.


----------



## LazyWaka (Apr 17, 2014)

shade0180 said:


> how the hell did you end up hating Ace.  the guy lacks exposure to get that amount of emotion from the character.. at best you could have been neutral but hate seriously..



People can probably dislike him because he made countless characters sacrifices pointless (Wb's life, several years of Luffy's life span, Jozu's arm, etc) because of falling for Akainu's goading which everyone around him was telling him it was goading.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Apr 17, 2014)

shade0180 said:


> how the hell did you end up hating Ace.  the guy lacks exposure to get that amount of emotion from the character.. at best you could have been neutral but hate seriously..



Kid Ace was way more badass than Ace who was a cry baby who couldn't even avenge the guy he promissed to . The guy was arrogant and didn't know what to do when he was left out of his DF's power .



LazyWaka said:


> Ok, I can agree with you on this part since last I checked we didn't equalize illusions like this.
> 
> @ BL
> 
> Nope, not joking. Flutter legitimately enjoyed the fisting Akainu gave Ace.



Oh yeah, I enjoyed too . It was really good ... I laughed really hard .

And then cried like a baby when WB died .


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 17, 2014)

wait, there are people who don't hate Ace ?


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Apr 17, 2014)

Am i the only one who is sad when ace died?
SMH.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 17, 2014)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> Am i the only one who is sad when ace died?
> SMH.


son, you just confirmed your feggit status


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Apr 17, 2014)

Lolflutter.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Apr 17, 2014)

Why can't I give rep to our lord and savior Flutter-koon ?


----------



## shade0180 (Apr 17, 2014)

I'm neutral.  I enjoyed Akainu fisting him though. 

If mod delete this replies then he is an idiot the best action is locking this shitty thread


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 17, 2014)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> Why can't I give rep to our lord and savior Flutter-koon ?


i will make you High Priest


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Apr 17, 2014)

In Flutter-koon we believe .


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 17, 2014)

now to sick The Holy Inquision on zenath


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Apr 17, 2014)

At least spell 'inquisition' correctly.
Anyway, calling AS.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Apr 17, 2014)

Our lord doesn't make mistakes, he creates new words .


----------



## LineageCold (Apr 17, 2014)

This thread..


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 17, 2014)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> Our lord doesn't make mistakes, he creates new words .


----------



## Linkofone (Apr 17, 2014)




----------



## Tom Servo (Apr 17, 2014)

shade0180 said:


> I'm neutral.  I enjoyed Akainu fisting him though.



Well this thread took an unusual turn


----------



## Xelloss (Apr 17, 2014)

Well time to bury this.


----------

